# 58563 Essure Sterilization



## Rgreen0118 (Nov 12, 2009)

Is anyone doing this in their office?  If so, is anyone using a modifier on the cpt code?

Thanks,
Rhonda


----------



## westpa1 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Essure*

Hi Rhonda,

We do them all of the time. My understanding is you do not need modifier unless you only do one tube.

thanks,
pa


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Nov 12, 2009)

The reps are saying that we need to use a modifier 47 to show we are doing in our office, but we are not applying any anesthesia.   Do you find that you get paid more for doing it in the office than outpatient?  Are they recognizing POS "office"?


----------



## bbernardin (Nov 19, 2009)

We have done these in our office and billed without the modifier and received payment with no problems.  You def get paid more in office than at hospital or surgery center.


----------



## Mjones7 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have done thers at a former practice and we needed no modifier.


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Beware* of what the "reps" say.  It is not always accurate information...afterall, are they coders?


----------

